# [RISOLTO] Errore nell'installazione di xorg-x11

## ThorOdino

Su un notebook ho appena installato la versione 2006.1

ho scelto il profilo desktop e impostato la codifica con UTF-8.

La base dell'installazione adesso funziona. Ho un errore cercando di installare xorg

nel make.conf ho

USE="-X -ipv6"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon fglrx vesa"

a questo punto dando 

# emerge xorg-x11

al pacchetto x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.3

ricevo questo errore:

riporto solo la parte finale

No package 'x11' found

Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you

installed software in a non-standard prefix.

Alternatively, you may set the environment variables XKBFILE_CFLAGS

and XKBFILE_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.

See the pkg-config man page for more details.

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/libxkbfile-1.0.3/work/libxkbfile-1.0.3/config.log

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1255:   Called x-modular_src_compile

  x-modular.eclass, line 330:   Called x-modular_src_configure

  x-modular.eclass, line 317:   Called econf '--prefix=/usr' '--datadir=/usr/share'

  ebuild.sh, line 540:   Called die

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *ThorOdino wrote:*   

> USE="-X -ipv6"

 

non mi sembra una cosa molto intelligente da scrivere in un sistema dove stai installando X

----------

## ThorOdino

Proc....   :Sad:   :Embarassed:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Wink: 

Che FigDiEmme...

Mi giustifica solo il fatto che non installo mai gentoo sui desktop, l'abbitudine mi viene spontaneo

Ancora scusa

----------

## ThorOdino

Mi riprendo subito, corretto la cag...

ma l'errore è sempre lo stesso

----------

## edux

Sembra che non trovi un pacchetto.

Prova a postare il contenuto della variabile PKG_CONFIG_PATH.

----------

## .:chrome:.

quale pacchetto hai chiesto ad emerge di installare?

ad oggi si dovrebbe installare il pacchetto virtual x11 e lasciare che emerge faccia il suo lavoro

però (non so se sia QUEL pacchetto x11) dice che non lo trova...

hai preventivamente fatto un sync?

----------

## ThorOdino

Volentieri se mi dici dove e come la trovo  :Sad: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *ThorOdino wrote:*   

> Volentieri se mi dici dove e come la trovo 

 

non penso proprio sia quello il problema, perché subito tu stia installando in una root estranea a quella del tuo sistema, giusto?

----------

## ThorOdino

giusto

----------

## edux

Ma se non trova un pacchetto vuol dire che dove si aspetta di trovarlo non c'e'...

Se xorg-x11 richiede come dipendenza virtual/x11 avrebbe dovuto installarlo prima del pacchetto che lo ricerca!

----------

## ThorOdino

Premetto ho fatto un emerge-webrsync (sono dietro un firewall)

il pacchetto che da l'errore è x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.3

facendo un emerge -t sembra che sia richiesto da x11-apps/setxkbmap

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-apps/setxkbmap-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB

----------

## ThorOdino

aggiungo che ho visto che viene generato un log

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/libxkbfile-1.0.3/work/libxkbfile-1.0.3/config.log

LUNGHINO Ma forse qualcuno riesce a capirci di più

This file contains any messages produced by compilers while

running configure, to aid debugging if configure makes a mistake.

It was created by libxkbfile configure 1.0.3, which was

generated by GNU Autoconf 2.59.  Invocation command line was

  $ ./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --prefix=/usr --datadir=/usr/share --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

## --------- ##

## Platform. ##

## --------- ##

hostname = trantor

uname -m = i686

uname -r = 2.6.17-gentoo-r8

uname -s = Linux

uname -v = #1 SMP Wed Sep 13 12:55:54 CEST 2006

/usr/bin/uname -p = Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 Mobile CPU 1.80GHz

/bin/uname -X     = unknown

/bin/arch              = i686

/usr/bin/arch -k       = unknown

/usr/convex/getsysinfo = unknown

hostinfo               = unknown

/bin/machine           = unknown

/usr/bin/oslevel       = unknown

/bin/universe          = unknown

PATH: /usr/lib/ccache/bin

PATH: /usr/local/sbin

PATH: /sbin

PATH: /usr/sbin

PATH: /usr/lib/portage/bin

PATH: /usr/local/bin

PATH: /bin

PATH: /usr/bin

PATH: /opt/bin

PATH: /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1

PATH: /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1

## ----------- ##

## Core tests. ##

## ----------- ##

configure:1571: checking for a BSD-compatible install

configure:1626: result: /bin/install -c

configure:1637: checking whether build environment is sane

configure:1680: result: yes

configure:1745: checking for gawk

configure:1761: found /bin/gawk

configure:1771: result: gawk

configure:1781: checking whether make sets $(MAKE)

configure:1801: result: yes

configure:1969: checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles

configure:1978: result: no

configure:2006: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

configure:2022: found /usr/lib/ccache/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

configure:2032: result: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

configure:2314: checking for C compiler version

configure:2317: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc --version </dev/null >&5

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc (GCC) 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1)

Copyright (C) 2006 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO

warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

configure:2320: $? = 0

configure:2322: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -v </dev/null >&5

Using built-in specs.

Target: i686-pc-linux-gnu

Configured with: /var/tmp/portage/gcc-4.1.1/work/gcc-4.1.1/configure --prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1 --includedir=/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/include --datadir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1 --mandir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/man --infodir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/info --with-gxx-include-dir=/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/include/g++-v4 --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --disable-altivec --enable-nls --without-included-gettext --with-system-zlib --disable-checking --disable-werror --disable-libunwind-exceptions --disable-multilib --disable-libmudflap --disable-libssp --disable-libgcj --enable-languages=c,c++,fortran --enable-shared --enable-threads=posix --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-clocale=gnu

Thread model: posix

gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1)

configure:2325: $? = 0

configure:2327: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -V </dev/null >&5

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: '-V' option must have argument

configure:2330: $? = 1

configure:2353: checking for C compiler default output file name

configure:2356: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe   conftest.c  >&5

configure:2359: $? = 0

configure:2405: result: a.out

configure:2410: checking whether the C compiler works

configure:2416: ./a.out

configure:2419: $? = 0

configure:2436: result: yes

configure:2443: checking whether we are cross compiling

configure:2445: result: no

configure:2448: checking for suffix of executables

configure:2450: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o conftest -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe   conftest.c  >&5

configure:2453: $? = 0

configure:2478: result: 

configure:2484: checking for suffix of object files

configure:2505: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

configure:2508: $? = 0

configure:2530: result: o

configure:2534: checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler

configure:2558: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

configure:2564: $? = 0

configure:2568: test -z 

			 || test ! -s conftest.err

configure:2571: $? = 0

configure:2574: test -s conftest.o

configure:2577: $? = 0

configure:2590: result: yes

configure:2596: checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g

configure:2617: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -g  conftest.c >&5

configure:2623: $? = 0

configure:2627: test -z 

			 || test ! -s conftest.err

configure:2630: $? = 0

configure:2633: test -s conftest.o

configure:2636: $? = 0

configure:2647: result: yes

configure:2664: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ANSI C

configure:2734: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -c -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

configure:2740: $? = 0

configure:2744: test -z 

			 || test ! -s conftest.err

configure:2747: $? = 0

configure:2750: test -s conftest.o

configure:2753: $? = 0

configure:2771: result: none needed

configure:2789: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

conftest.c:2: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'me'

configure:2795: $? = 1

configure: failed program was:

| #ifndef __cplusplus

|   choke me

| #endif

configure:2939: checking for style of include used by make

configure:2967: result: GNU

configure:2995: checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

configure:3085: result: gcc3

configure:3180: checking build system type

configure:3198: result: i686-pc-linux-gnu

configure:3206: checking host system type

configure:3220: result: i686-pc-linux-gnu

configure:3228: checking for a sed that does not truncate output

configure:3282: result: /bin/sed

configure:3285: checking for egrep

configure:3295: result: grep -E

configure:3311: checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

configure:3378: result: /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

configure:3387: checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld

configure:3402: result: yes

configure:3407: checking for /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files

configure:3414: result: -r

configure:3432: checking for BSD-compatible nm

configure:3481: result: /usr/bin/nm -B

configure:3485: checking whether ln -s works

configure:3489: result: yes

configure:3496: checking how to recognise dependent libraries

configure:3672: result: pass_all

configure:3909: checking how to run the C preprocessor

configure:3944: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E  conftest.c

configure:3950: $? = 0

configure:3982: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E  conftest.c

conftest.c:11:28: error: ac_nonexistent.h: No such file or directory

configure:3988: $? = 1

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

| 

| #define PACKAGE_NAME "libxkbfile"

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME "libxkbfile"

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION "1.0.3"

| #define PACKAGE_STRING "libxkbfile 1.0.3"

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "https://bugs.freedesktop.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=xorg"

| #define PACKAGE "libxkbfile"

| #define VERSION "1.0.3"

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| #include <ac_nonexistent.h>

configure:4027: result: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

configure:4051: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E  conftest.c

configure:4057: $? = 0

configure:4089: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E  conftest.c

conftest.c:11:28: error: ac_nonexistent.h: No such file or directory

configure:4095: $? = 1

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

| 

| #define PACKAGE_NAME "libxkbfile"

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME "libxkbfile"

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION "1.0.3"

| #define PACKAGE_STRING "libxkbfile 1.0.3"

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "https://bugs.freedesktop.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=xorg"

| #define PACKAGE "libxkbfile"

| #define VERSION "1.0.3"

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| #include <ac_nonexistent.h>

configure:4139: checking for ANSI C header files

configure:4164: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

configure:4170: $? = 0

configure:4174: test -z 

			 || test ! -s conftest.err

configure:4177: $? = 0

configure:4180: test -s conftest.o

configure:4183: $? = 0

configure:4272: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o conftest -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe   conftest.c  >&5

conftest.c: In function 'main':

conftest.c:28: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function 'exit'

configure:4275: $? = 0

configure:4277: ./conftest

configure:4280: $? = 0

configure:4295: result: yes

configure:4319: checking for sys/types.h

configure:4335: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

configure:4341: $? = 0

configure:4345: test -z 

			 || test ! -s conftest.err

configure:4348: $? = 0

configure:4351: test -s conftest.o

configure:4354: $? = 0

configure:4365: result: yes

configure:4319: checking for sys/stat.h

configure:4335: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

configure:4341: $? = 0

configure:4345: test -z 

			 || test ! -s conftest.err

configure:4348: $? = 0

configure:4351: test -s conftest.o

configure:4354: $? = 0

configure:4365: result: yes

configure:4319: checking for stdlib.h

configure:4335: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

configure:4341: $? = 0

configure:4345: test -z 

			 || test ! -s conftest.err

configure:4348: $? = 0

configure:4351: test -s conftest.o

configure:4354: $? = 0

configure:4365: result: yes

configure:4319: checking for string.h

configure:4335: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

configure:4341: $? = 0

configure:4345: test -z 

			 || test ! -s conftest.err

configure:4348: $? = 0

configure:4351: test -s conftest.o

configure:4354: $? = 0

configure:4365: result: yes

configure:4319: checking for memory.h

configure:4335: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

configure:4341: $? = 0

configure:4345: test -z 

			 || test ! -s conftest.err

configure:4348: $? = 0

configure:4351: test -s conftest.o

configure:4354: $? = 0

configure:4365: result: yes

configure:4319: checking for strings.h

configure:4335: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

configure:4341: $? = 0

configure:4345: test -z 

			 || test ! -s conftest.err

configure:4348: $? = 0

configure:4351: test -s conftest.o

configure:4354: $? = 0

configure:4365: result: yes

configure:4319: checking for inttypes.h

configure:4335: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

configure:4341: $? = 0

configure:4345: test -z 

			 || test ! -s conftest.err

configure:4348: $? = 0

configure:4351: test -s conftest.o

configure:4354: $? = 0

configure:4365: result: yes

configure:4319: checking for stdint.h

configure:4335: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

configure:4341: $? = 0

configure:4345: test -z 

			 || test ! -s conftest.err

configure:4348: $? = 0

configure:4351: test -s conftest.o

configure:4354: $? = 0

configure:4365: result: yes

configure:4319: checking for unistd.h

configure:4335: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

configure:4341: $? = 0

configure:4345: test -z 

			 || test ! -s conftest.err

configure:4348: $? = 0

configure:4351: test -s conftest.o

configure:4354: $? = 0

configure:4365: result: yes

configure:4391: checking dlfcn.h usability

configure:4403: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

configure:4409: $? = 0

configure:4413: test -z 

			 || test ! -s conftest.err

configure:4416: $? = 0

configure:4419: test -s conftest.o

configure:4422: $? = 0

configure:4432: result: yes

configure:4436: checking dlfcn.h presence

configure:4446: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E  conftest.c

configure:4452: $? = 0

configure:4472: result: yes

configure:4507: checking for dlfcn.h

configure:4514: result: yes

configure:4537: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

configure:4553: found /usr/lib/ccache/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

configure:4563: result: i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

configure:4621: checking for C++ compiler version

configure:4624: i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ --version </dev/null >&5

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ (GCC) 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1)

Copyright (C) 2006 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO

warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

configure:4627: $? = 0

configure:4629: i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -v </dev/null >&5

Using built-in specs.

Target: i686-pc-linux-gnu

Configured with: /var/tmp/portage/gcc-4.1.1/work/gcc-4.1.1/configure --prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1 --includedir=/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/include --datadir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1 --mandir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/man --infodir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/info --with-gxx-include-dir=/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/include/g++-v4 --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --disable-altivec --enable-nls --without-included-gettext --with-system-zlib --disable-checking --disable-werror --disable-libunwind-exceptions --disable-multilib --disable-libmudflap --disable-libssp --disable-libgcj --enable-languages=c,c++,fortran --enable-shared --enable-threads=posix --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-clocale=gnu

Thread model: posix

gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1)

configure:4632: $? = 0

configure:4634: i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -V </dev/null >&5

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++: '-V' option must have argument

configure:4637: $? = 1

configure:4640: checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler

configure:4664: i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe  conftest.cc >&5

configure:4670: $? = 0

configure:4674: test -z 

			 || test ! -s conftest.err

configure:4677: $? = 0

configure:4680: test -s conftest.o

configure:4683: $? = 0

configure:4696: result: yes

configure:4702: checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g

configure:4723: i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -g  conftest.cc >&5

configure:4729: $? = 0

configure:4733: test -z 

			 || test ! -s conftest.err

configure:4736: $? = 0

configure:4739: test -s conftest.o

configure:4742: $? = 0

configure:4753: result: yes

configure:4795: i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe  conftest.cc >&5

configure:4801: $? = 0

configure:4805: test -z 

			 || test ! -s conftest.err

configure:4808: $? = 0

configure:4811: test -s conftest.o

configure:4814: $? = 0

configure:4840: i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe  conftest.cc >&5

conftest.cc: In function 'int main()':

conftest.cc:26: error: 'exit' was not declared in this scope

configure:4846: $? = 1

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

| 

| #define PACKAGE_NAME "libxkbfile"

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME "libxkbfile"

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION "1.0.3"

| #define PACKAGE_STRING "libxkbfile 1.0.3"

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "https://bugs.freedesktop.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=xorg"

| #define PACKAGE "libxkbfile"

| #define VERSION "1.0.3"

| #define STDC_HEADERS 1

| #define HAVE_SYS_TYPES_H 1

| #define HAVE_SYS_STAT_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDLIB_H 1

| #define HAVE_STRING_H 1

| #define HAVE_MEMORY_H 1

| #define HAVE_STRINGS_H 1

| #define HAVE_INTTYPES_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDINT_H 1

| #define HAVE_UNISTD_H 1

| #define HAVE_DLFCN_H 1

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| 

| int

| main ()

| {

| exit (42);

|   ;

|   return 0;

| }

configure:4795: i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe  conftest.cc >&5

configure:4801: $? = 0

configure:4805: test -z 

			 || test ! -s conftest.err

configure:4808: $? = 0

configure:4811: test -s conftest.o

configure:4814: $? = 0

configure:4840: i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe  conftest.cc >&5

configure:4846: $? = 0

configure:4850: test -z 

			 || test ! -s conftest.err

configure:4853: $? = 0

configure:4856: test -s conftest.o

configure:4859: $? = 0

configure:4884: checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

configure:4974: result: gcc3

configure:5001: checking how to run the C++ preprocessor

configure:5032: i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E  conftest.cc

configure:5038: $? = 0

configure:5070: i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E  conftest.cc

conftest.cc:25:28: error: ac_nonexistent.h: No such file or directory

configure:5076: $? = 1

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

| 

| #define PACKAGE_NAME "libxkbfile"

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME "libxkbfile"

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION "1.0.3"

| #define PACKAGE_STRING "libxkbfile 1.0.3"

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "https://bugs.freedesktop.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=xorg"

| #define PACKAGE "libxkbfile"

| #define VERSION "1.0.3"

| #define STDC_HEADERS 1

| #define HAVE_SYS_TYPES_H 1

| #define HAVE_SYS_STAT_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDLIB_H 1

| #define HAVE_STRING_H 1

| #define HAVE_MEMORY_H 1

| #define HAVE_STRINGS_H 1

| #define HAVE_INTTYPES_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDINT_H 1

| #define HAVE_UNISTD_H 1

| #define HAVE_DLFCN_H 1

| #ifdef __cplusplus

| extern "C" void std::exit (int) throw (); using std::exit;

| #endif

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| #include <ac_nonexistent.h>

configure:5115: result: i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E

configure:5139: i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E  conftest.cc

configure:5145: $? = 0

configure:5177: i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E  conftest.cc

conftest.cc:25:28: error: ac_nonexistent.h: No such file or directory

configure:5183: $? = 1

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

| 

| #define PACKAGE_NAME "libxkbfile"

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME "libxkbfile"

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION "1.0.3"

| #define PACKAGE_STRING "libxkbfile 1.0.3"

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "https://bugs.freedesktop.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=xorg"

| #define PACKAGE "libxkbfile"

| #define VERSION "1.0.3"

| #define STDC_HEADERS 1

| #define HAVE_SYS_TYPES_H 1

| #define HAVE_SYS_STAT_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDLIB_H 1

| #define HAVE_STRING_H 1

| #define HAVE_MEMORY_H 1

| #define HAVE_STRINGS_H 1

| #define HAVE_INTTYPES_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDINT_H 1

| #define HAVE_UNISTD_H 1

| #define HAVE_DLFCN_H 1

| #ifdef __cplusplus

| extern "C" void std::exit (int) throw (); using std::exit;

| #endif

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| #include <ac_nonexistent.h>

configure:5238: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77

configure:5267: result: no

configure:5238: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-f77

configure:5267: result: no

configure:5238: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-xlf

configure:5267: result: no

configure:5238: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-frt

configure:5267: result: no

configure:5238: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pgf77

configure:5267: result: no

configure:5238: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-fort77

configure:5267: result: no

configure:5238: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-fl32

configure:5267: result: no

configure:5238: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-af77

configure:5267: result: no

configure:5238: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-f90

configure:5267: result: no

configure:5238: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-xlf90

configure:5267: result: no

configure:5238: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pgf90

configure:5267: result: no

configure:5238: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-epcf90

configure:5267: result: no

configure:5238: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-f95

configure:5267: result: no

configure:5238: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-fort

configure:5267: result: no

configure:5238: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-xlf95

configure:5267: result: no

configure:5238: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ifc

configure:5267: result: no

configure:5238: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-efc

configure:5267: result: no

configure:5238: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pgf95

configure:5267: result: no

configure:5238: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-lf95

configure:5267: result: no

configure:5238: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran

configure:5254: found /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1/i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran

configure:5264: result: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran

configure:5321: checking for Fortran 77 compiler version

configure:5324: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran --version </dev/null >&5

GNU Fortran 95 (GCC) 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1)

Copyright (C) 2006 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

GNU Fortran comes with NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by law.

You may redistribute copies of GNU Fortran

under the terms of the GNU General Public License.

For more information about these matters, see the file named COPYING

configure:5327: $? = 0

configure:5329: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran -v </dev/null >&5

Using built-in specs.

Target: i686-pc-linux-gnu

Configured with: /var/tmp/portage/gcc-4.1.1/work/gcc-4.1.1/configure --prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1 --includedir=/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/include --datadir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1 --mandir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/man --infodir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/info --with-gxx-include-dir=/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/include/g++-v4 --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --disable-altivec --enable-nls --without-included-gettext --with-system-zlib --disable-checking --disable-werror --disable-libunwind-exceptions --disable-multilib --disable-libmudflap --disable-libssp --disable-libgcj --enable-languages=c,c++,fortran --enable-shared --enable-threads=posix --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-clocale=gnu

Thread model: posix

gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1)

configure:5332: $? = 0

configure:5334: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran -V </dev/null >&5

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran: '-V' option must have argument

configure:5337: $? = 1

configure:5345: checking whether we are using the GNU Fortran 77 compiler

configure:5359: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran -c  conftest.F >&5

configure:5365: $? = 0

configure:5369: test -z 

			 || test ! -s conftest.err

configure:5372: $? = 0

configure:5375: test -s conftest.o

configure:5378: $? = 0

configure:5391: result: yes

configure:5397: checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran accepts -g

configure:5409: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran -c -g conftest.f >&5

configure:5415: $? = 0

configure:5419: test -z 

			 || test ! -s conftest.err

configure:5422: $? = 0

configure:5425: test -s conftest.o

configure:5428: $? = 0

configure:5440: result: yes

configure:5470: checking the maximum length of command line arguments

configure:5579: result: 32768

configure:5590: checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object

configure:5695: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

configure:5698: $? = 0

configure:5702: /usr/bin/nm -B conftest.o \| sed -n -e 's/^.*[ 	]\([ABCDGIRSTW][ABCDGIRSTW]*\)[ 	][ 	]*\([_A-Za-z][_A-Za-z0-9]*\)$/\1 \2 \2/p' \> conftest.nm

configure:5705: $? = 0

configure:5757: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o conftest -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe   conftest.c conftstm.o >&5

configure:5760: $? = 0

configure:5798: result: ok

configure:5802: checking for objdir

configure:5817: result: .libs

configure:5869: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

configure:5885: found /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

configure:5895: result: i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

configure:5949: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

configure:5965: found /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

configure:5975: result: i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

configure:6029: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

configure:6045: found /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

configure:6055: result: i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

configure:6366: checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions

configure:6384: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe  -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions conftest.c >&5

cc1: warning: command line option "-fno-rtti" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C

cc1: warning: command line option "-fno-rtti" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C

configure:6388: $? = 0

configure:6401: result: no

configure:6416: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC

configure:6626: result: -fPIC

configure:6634: checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC works

configure:6652: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe  -fPIC -DPIC conftest.c >&5

configure:6656: $? = 0

configure:6669: result: yes

configure:6697: checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works

configure:6725: result: yes

configure:6735: checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o

configure:6756: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe  -o out/conftest2.o conftest.c >&5

configure:6760: $? = 0

configure:6782: result: yes

configure:6808: checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries

configure:7766: result: yes

configure:7787: checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in

configure:7792: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

configure:7795: $? = 0

configure:7810: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared conftest.o  -v -Wl,-soname -Wl,conftest -o conftest 2\>\&1 \| grep  -lc  \>/dev/null 2\>\&1

configure:7813: $? = 0

configure:7825: result: no

configure:7833: checking dynamic linker characteristics

configure:8442: result: GNU/Linux ld.so

configure:8451: checking how to hardcode library paths into programs

configure:8476: result: immediate

configure:8490: checking whether stripping libraries is possible

configure:8495: result: yes

configure:9329: checking if libtool supports shared libraries

configure:9331: result: yes

configure:9334: checking whether to build shared libraries

configure:9355: result: yes

configure:9358: checking whether to build static libraries

configure:9362: result: yes

configure:9454: creating libtool

configure:10042: checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

configure:10109: result: /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

configure:10118: checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld

configure:10133: result: yes

configure:10184: checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries

configure:11122: result: yes

configure:11140: i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe  conftest.cpp >&5

configure:11143: $? = 0

configure:11262: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ option to produce PIC

configure:11536: result: -fPIC

configure:11544: checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ PIC flag -fPIC works

configure:11562: i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe  -fPIC -DPIC conftest.cpp >&5

configure:11566: $? = 0

configure:11579: result: yes

configure:11607: checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ static flag -static works

configure:11635: result: yes

configure:11645: checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o

configure:11666: i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe  -o out/conftest2.o conftest.cpp >&5

configure:11670: $? = 0

configure:11692: result: yes

configure:11718: checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries

configure:11743: result: yes

configure:11810: checking dynamic linker characteristics

configure:12419: result: GNU/Linux ld.so

configure:12428: checking how to hardcode library paths into programs

configure:12453: result: immediate

configure:12979: checking if libtool supports shared libraries

configure:12981: result: yes

configure:12984: checking whether to build shared libraries

configure:13004: result: yes

configure:13007: checking whether to build static libraries

configure:13011: result: yes

configure:13021: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran option to produce PIC

configure:13231: result: -fPIC

configure:13239: checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran PIC flag -fPIC works

configure:13257: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran -c -g -O2 -fPIC conftest.f >&5

configure:13261: $? = 0

configure:13274: result: yes

configure:13302: checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran static flag -static works

configure:13330: result: yes

configure:13340: checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran supports -c -o file.o

configure:13361: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran -c -g -O2 -o out/conftest2.o conftest.f >&5

configure:13365: $? = 0

configure:13387: result: yes

configure:13413: checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries

configure:14351: result: yes

configure:14418: checking dynamic linker characteristics

configure:15027: result: GNU/Linux ld.so

configure:15036: checking how to hardcode library paths into programs

configure:15061: result: immediate

configure:18646: checking for strcasecmp

configure:18703: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o conftest -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe   conftest.c  >&5

conftest.c:49: warning: conflicting types for built-in function 'strcasecmp'

configure:18709: $? = 0

configure:18713: test -z 

			 || test ! -s conftest.err

configure:18716: $? = 0

configure:18719: test -s conftest

configure:18722: $? = 0

configure:18734: result: yes

configure:18754: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config

configure:18787: result: no

configure:18796: checking for pkg-config

configure:18814: found /usr/bin/pkg-config

configure:18826: result: /usr/bin/pkg-config

configure:18841: checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0

configure:18844: result: yes

configure:18855: checking for XKBFILE

configure:18863: $PKG_CONFIG --exists --print-errors "x11 kbproto"

Package x11 was not found in the pkg-config search path.

Perhaps you should add the directory containing `x11.pc'

to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable

No package 'x11' found

configure:18866: $? = 1

configure:18881: $PKG_CONFIG --exists --print-errors "x11 kbproto"

Package x11 was not found in the pkg-config search path.

Perhaps you should add the directory containing `x11.pc'

to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable

No package 'x11' found

configure:18884: $? = 1

No package 'x11' found

configure:18922: error: Package requirements (x11 kbproto) were not met:

No package 'x11' found

Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you

installed software in a non-standard prefix.

Alternatively, you may set the environment variables XKBFILE_CFLAGS

and XKBFILE_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.

See the pkg-config man page for more details.

## ---------------- ##

## Cache variables. ##

## ---------------- ##

ac_cv_build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_build_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_c_compiler_gnu=yes

ac_cv_cxx_compiler_gnu=yes

ac_cv_env_CC_set=

ac_cv_env_CC_value=

ac_cv_env_CFLAGS_set=set

ac_cv_env_CFLAGS_value='-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe'

ac_cv_env_CPPFLAGS_set=

ac_cv_env_CPPFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_CPP_set=

ac_cv_env_CPP_value=

ac_cv_env_CXXCPP_set=

ac_cv_env_CXXCPP_value=

ac_cv_env_CXXFLAGS_set=set

ac_cv_env_CXXFLAGS_value='-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe'

ac_cv_env_CXX_set=

ac_cv_env_CXX_value=

ac_cv_env_F77_set=

ac_cv_env_F77_value=

ac_cv_env_FFLAGS_set=

ac_cv_env_FFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_LDFLAGS_set=

ac_cv_env_LDFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_PKG_CONFIG_set=

ac_cv_env_PKG_CONFIG_value=

ac_cv_env_XKBFILE_CFLAGS_set=

ac_cv_env_XKBFILE_CFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_XKBFILE_LIBS_set=

ac_cv_env_XKBFILE_LIBS_value=

ac_cv_env_build_alias_set=set

ac_cv_env_build_alias_value=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_env_host_alias_set=set

ac_cv_env_host_alias_value=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_env_target_alias_set=

ac_cv_env_target_alias_value=

ac_cv_exeext=

ac_cv_f77_compiler_gnu=yes

ac_cv_func_strcasecmp=yes

ac_cv_header_dlfcn_h=yes

ac_cv_header_inttypes_h=yes

ac_cv_header_memory_h=yes

ac_cv_header_stdc=yes

ac_cv_header_stdint_h=yes

ac_cv_header_stdlib_h=yes

ac_cv_header_string_h=yes

ac_cv_header_strings_h=yes

ac_cv_header_sys_stat_h=yes

ac_cv_header_sys_types_h=yes

ac_cv_header_unistd_h=yes

ac_cv_host=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_host_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_objext=o

ac_cv_path_ac_pt_PKG_CONFIG=/usr/bin/pkg-config

ac_cv_path_install='/bin/install -c'

ac_cv_prog_AR=i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

ac_cv_prog_AWK=gawk

ac_cv_prog_CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

ac_cv_prog_CPP='i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E'

ac_cv_prog_CXX=i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

ac_cv_prog_CXXCPP='i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E'

ac_cv_prog_F77=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran

ac_cv_prog_RANLIB=i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

ac_cv_prog_STRIP=i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

ac_cv_prog_cc_g=yes

ac_cv_prog_cc_stdc=

ac_cv_prog_cxx_g=yes

ac_cv_prog_egrep='grep -E'

ac_cv_prog_f77_g=yes

ac_cv_prog_make_make_set=yes

am_cv_CC_dependencies_compiler_type=gcc3

am_cv_CXX_dependencies_compiler_type=gcc3

lt_cv_deplibs_check_method=pass_all

lt_cv_file_magic_cmd='$MAGIC_CMD'

lt_cv_file_magic_test_file=

lt_cv_ld_reload_flag=-r

lt_cv_objdir=.libs

lt_cv_path_LD=/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

lt_cv_path_LDCXX=/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

lt_cv_path_NM='/usr/bin/nm -B'

lt_cv_path_SED=/bin/sed

lt_cv_prog_compiler_c_o=yes

lt_cv_prog_compiler_c_o_CXX=yes

lt_cv_prog_compiler_c_o_F77=yes

lt_cv_prog_compiler_rtti_exceptions=no

lt_cv_prog_gnu_ld=yes

lt_cv_prog_gnu_ldcxx=yes

lt_cv_sys_global_symbol_pipe='sed -n -e '\''s/^.*[ 	]\([ABCDGIRSTW][ABCDGIRSTW]*\)[ 	][ 	]*\([_A-Za-z][_A-Za-z0-9]*\)$/\1 \2 \2/p'\'''

lt_cv_sys_global_symbol_to_c_name_address='sed -n -e '\''s/^: \([^ ]*\) $/  {\"\1\", (lt_ptr) 0},/p'\'' -e '\''s/^[BCDEGRST] \([^ ]*\) \([^ ]*\)$/  {"\2", (lt_ptr) \&\2},/p'\'''

lt_cv_sys_global_symbol_to_cdecl='sed -n -e '\''s/^. .* \(.*\)$/extern int \1;/p'\'''

lt_cv_sys_max_cmd_len=32768

lt_lt_cv_prog_compiler_c_o='"yes"'

lt_lt_cv_prog_compiler_c_o_CXX='"yes"'

lt_lt_cv_prog_compiler_c_o_F77='"yes"'

lt_lt_cv_sys_global_symbol_pipe='"sed -n -e '\''s/^.*[ 	]\\([ABCDGIRSTW][ABCDGIRSTW]*\\)[ 	][ 	]*\\([_A-Za-z][_A-Za-z0-9]*\\)\$/\\1 \\2 \\2/p'\''"'

lt_lt_cv_sys_global_symbol_to_c_name_address='"sed -n -e '\''s/^: \\([^ ]*\\) \$/  {\\\"\\1\\\", (lt_ptr) 0},/p'\'' -e '\''s/^[BCDEGRST] \\([^ ]*\\) \\([^ ]*\\)\$/  {\"\\2\", (lt_ptr) \\&\\2},/p'\''"'

lt_lt_cv_sys_global_symbol_to_cdecl='"sed -n -e '\''s/^. .* \\(.*\\)\$/extern int \\1;/p'\''"'

## ----------------- ##

## Output variables. ##

## ----------------- ##

ACLOCAL='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/libxkbfile-1.0.3/work/libxkbfile-1.0.3/missing --run aclocal-1.9'

AMDEPBACKSLASH='\'

AMDEP_FALSE='#'

AMDEP_TRUE=''

AMTAR='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/libxkbfile-1.0.3/work/libxkbfile-1.0.3/missing --run tar'

AR='i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar'

AUTOCONF='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/libxkbfile-1.0.3/work/libxkbfile-1.0.3/missing --run autoconf'

AUTOHEADER='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/libxkbfile-1.0.3/work/libxkbfile-1.0.3/missing --run autoheader'

AUTOMAKE='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/libxkbfile-1.0.3/work/libxkbfile-1.0.3/missing --run automake-1.9'

AWK='gawk'

CC='i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc'

CCDEPMODE='depmode=gcc3'

CFLAGS='-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe'

CPP='i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E'

CPPFLAGS=''

CXX='i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++'

CXXCPP='i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E'

CXXDEPMODE='depmode=gcc3'

CXXFLAGS='-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe'

CYGPATH_W='echo'

DEFS=''

DEPDIR='.deps'

ECHO='echo'

ECHO_C=''

ECHO_N='-n'

ECHO_T=''

EGREP='grep -E'

EXEEXT=''

F77='i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran'

FFLAGS='-g -O2'

INSTALL_DATA='${INSTALL} -m 644'

INSTALL_PROGRAM='${INSTALL}'

INSTALL_SCRIPT='${INSTALL}'

INSTALL_STRIP_PROGRAM='${SHELL} $(install_sh) -c -s'

LDFLAGS=''

LIBOBJS=''

LIBS=''

LIBTOOL='$(SHELL) $(top_builddir)/libtool'

LN_S='ln -s'

LTLIBOBJS=''

MAINT='#'

MAINTAINER_MODE_FALSE=''

MAINTAINER_MODE_TRUE='#'

MAKEINFO='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/libxkbfile-1.0.3/work/libxkbfile-1.0.3/missing --run makeinfo'

OBJEXT='o'

PACKAGE='libxkbfile'

PACKAGE_BUGREPORT='https://bugs.freedesktop.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=xorg'

PACKAGE_NAME='libxkbfile'

PACKAGE_STRING='libxkbfile 1.0.3'

PACKAGE_TARNAME='libxkbfile'

PACKAGE_VERSION='1.0.3'

PATH_SEPARATOR=':'

PKG_CONFIG='/usr/bin/pkg-config'

RANLIB='i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib'

SET_MAKE=''

SHELL='/bin/sh'

STRIP='i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip'

VERSION='1.0.3'

XKBFILE_CFLAGS=''

XKBFILE_LIBS=''

ac_ct_AR=''

ac_ct_CC=''

ac_ct_CXX=''

ac_ct_F77=''

ac_ct_RANLIB=''

ac_ct_STRIP=''

ac_pt_PKG_CONFIG='/usr/bin/pkg-config'

am__fastdepCC_FALSE='#'

am__fastdepCC_TRUE=''

am__fastdepCXX_FALSE='#'

am__fastdepCXX_TRUE=''

am__include='include'

am__leading_dot='.'

am__quote=''

am__tar='${AMTAR} chof - "$$tardir"'

am__untar='${AMTAR} xf -'

bindir='${exec_prefix}/bin'

build='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

build_alias='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

build_cpu='i686'

build_os='linux-gnu'

build_vendor='pc'

datadir='/usr/share'

exec_prefix='NONE'

host='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

host_alias='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

host_cpu='i686'

host_os='linux-gnu'

host_vendor='pc'

includedir='${prefix}/include'

infodir='/usr/share/info'

install_sh='/var/tmp/portage/libxkbfile-1.0.3/work/libxkbfile-1.0.3/install-sh'

libdir='${exec_prefix}/lib'

libexecdir='${exec_prefix}/libexec'

localstatedir='/var/lib'

mandir='/usr/share/man'

mkdir_p='mkdir -p --'

oldincludedir='/usr/include'

prefix='/usr'

program_transform_name='s,x,x,'

sbindir='${exec_prefix}/sbin'

sharedstatedir='${prefix}/com'

sysconfdir='/etc'

target_alias=''

## ----------- ##

## confdefs.h. ##

## ----------- ##

#define HAVE_DLFCN_H 1

#define HAVE_INTTYPES_H 1

#define HAVE_MEMORY_H 1

#define HAVE_STDINT_H 1

#define HAVE_STDLIB_H 1

#define HAVE_STRINGS_H 1

#define HAVE_STRING_H 1

#define HAVE_SYS_STAT_H 1

#define HAVE_SYS_TYPES_H 1

#define HAVE_UNISTD_H 1

#define PACKAGE "libxkbfile"

#define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "https://bugs.freedesktop.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=xorg"

#define PACKAGE_NAME "libxkbfile"

#define PACKAGE_STRING "libxkbfile 1.0.3"

#define PACKAGE_TARNAME "libxkbfile"

#define PACKAGE_VERSION "1.0.3"

#define STDC_HEADERS 1

#define VERSION "1.0.3"

#endif

#ifdef __cplusplus

extern "C" void std::exit (int) throw (); using std::exit;

configure: exit 1

----------

## Ic3M4n

1: esiste il BBCode

2: dalle linee guida non si potrebbero fare up prima delle 24 ore. tu l'hai fatto in pochi minuti. se devi aggiungere qualcosa edita il tuo ultimo post.

----------

## .:chrome:.

3: chi pretendi che abbia voglia di stare a leggersi tutto quel macello?

se un sistema è ben configurato, seguendo le guide all'installazione, che sono tante, quelle cose non succedono

----------

## ThorOdino

4 Ricordatevi di specificare tutte le informazioni necessarie a risolvere il vostro problema, in caso di dubbio postate più informazioni possibile.

....., il testo del messaggio di errore (almeno una ventina di righe...), i comandi che avete eseguito, i log, le condizioni in cui si verifica il problema, eventuali particolarità della vostra configurazione hardware o software, etc... etc...

5 Difficilmente qualcuno potrà aiutarvi se non postate le informazioni necessarie.

Comunque Grazie

----------

## Ic3M4n

domanda: dopo aver modificato la use -X in X hai dato un 

```
emerge -uDN world
```

  :Question: 

e anche quando avvii l'installazione di X utilizza sempre la forma con -N altrimenti rischi di avere dei pacchetti senza il supporto ad X

----------

## ThorOdino

NO, non l'ho fatto e vedo che cosi vuole ricompilare un pò di cose con X.

Adesso lo faccio, credo che sia la soluzione giusta.

----------

## Luca89

 *ThorOdino wrote:*   

> 4 Ricordatevi di specificare tutte le informazioni necessarie a risolvere il vostro problema, in caso di dubbio postate piï¿½ informazioni possibile.
> 
> ....., il testo del messaggio di errore (almeno una ventina di righe...), i comandi che avete eseguito, i log, le condizioni in cui si verifica il problema, eventuali particolaritï¿½ della vostra configurazione hardware o software, etc... etc...
> 
> 5 Difficilmente qualcuno potrï¿½ aiutarvi se non postate le informazioni necessarie.

 

Esiste un limite perÃ², non so se l'hai notato, ma quel tuo post con il config.log Ã¨ parecchio illegibile e rende illegibile il thread stesso, gli altri suggerivano di usare il bbcode per rendere il codice piÃ¹ leggibile, io consiglierei anche un servizio nopaste (es http://rafb.net).

----------

## ThorOdino

1: Problema risolto, come intuito da Ic3M4n, l'iniziale errore nel make.conf ha, a valanga portato a tutto il resto

2: Non mi piaciono le polemiche

3: Cerco di imparare quello che non conosco, e sono grato a chi mi fà notare gli errori, in modo che possa correggermi

4: Se sono passato a Gentoo è anche per la comunità, altrimenti sarei rimasto tra .... Spero che gli anziani (veterani) non inizino anche qui....

5: Comunque ringrazio tutti, chi mi ha bachettato, chi a polemizzato, chi ha fatto proposte e soprattutto a chi  mi ha dato l'imput giusto

Ciao

----------

## Ic3M4n

sono contento che tu abbia risolto. comunque non si tratta di polemiche, ma solo di una questione di osservanza di semplici regole che se osservete da tutti rendono il forum più leggibile e vivibile. mettiti nei panni di uno come noi che cerca di aiutarti, si trova davanti un'ammasso di parole non formattato e deve cercare di trovare un errore li in mezzo. non è facile. con un po' di collaborazione da parte di tutti le cose si risolvono prima.   :Wink: 

----------

## Onip

tranquillo qui non ci sono veteranti sboroni... semplicemente si mettono le cose in chiaro dall'inizio, per evitare incomprensioni future

----------

